# New medals - GCS and GSM



## bossi (8 Jul 2004)

Interesting ... a medal for "support services to front line troops" ...
(which kinda seems backwards at first glance - makes me wonder what the "front line troops" are eligible for ...)

*National (Ottawa Citizen): Queen approves two new military service awards*

Gov. Gen. Adrienne Clarkson has received approval from the Queen to create two new awards for military service. The awards, which will be dubbed the General Campaign Star and the General Service Medal, will be given to soldiers who serve Canada during active military operations. The General Campaign Star will recognize member's of Canada's military who serve in the presence of an armed enemy. The General Service Medal will acknowledge civilians and military members who distinguish themselves by providing support services to front line troops in the presence of an armed enemy.


----------



## Gunner (8 Jul 2004)

Here are all the details:

http://www.gg.ca/media/doc.asp?lang=e&DocID=4240

Here is the text of the CANFORGEN

CANFORGEN 092/04 ADM(HR-MIL) 050 071956Z JUL 04
GENERAL CAMPAIGN STAR AND GENERAL SERVICE MEDAL
UNCLASSIFIED
REF: CANFORGEN 106/00 ADMHRMIL 064 081930Z SEP 00 
1. HER EXCELLENCY THE GOVERNOR GENERAL AND COMMANDER IN CHIEF OF CANADA HAS
ANNOUNCED THE CREATION OF THE GENERAL CAMPAIGN STAR (GCS) AND THE GENERAL
SERVICE MEDAL (GSM) 
2. THE GCS WILL BE AWARDED TO CF MBRS AND MBRS OF ALLIED FORCES WORKING WITH
THE CF WHO DEPLOY INTO A DEFINED THEATRE OF OPS TO TAKE PART IN OPS IN THE
PRESENCE OF AN ARMED ENEMY 
3. THE GSM WILL BE AWARDED TO CF MBRS AND MBRS OF ALLIED FORCES WORKING WITH
THE CF WHO DEPLOY OUTSIDE CANADA TO PROVIDE DIRECT SP, ON A FULL-TIME BASIS,
TO OPS IN THE PRESENCE OF AN ARMED ENEMY. THE GSM MAY ALSO BE AWARDED TO CDN
CITIZENS OTHER THAN CF MBRS, WHO ARE DEPLOYED OUTSIDE CANADA, EITHER INSIDE
OR OUTSIDE A THEATRE OF OPS AND WORKING WITH THE CF TO PROVIDE DIRECT SP, ON
A FULL-TIME BASIS, TO OPS IN THE PRESENCE OF AN ARMED ENEMY 
4. THE GCS AND GSM ARE ALWAYS AWARDED WITH A BAR WHICH SPECIFIES THE OP WITH
WHICH THE RECIPIENT HAS SERVED, EACH BAR HAVING ITS OWN CRITERIA. THE ACTUAL
STAR AND MEDAL ARE AWARDED ONCE WITH THE FIRST BAR. THEREAFTER A BAR ALONE
IS AWARDED TO RECOGNIZE SVC IN FUTURE OPS 
5. THE GSC AND GSM ARE AWARDED FOR HONOURABLE SVC 
6. ANY PERSON WHO DIES OR IS REPATRIATED FOR MEDICAL REASONS DIRECTLY
ATTRIBUTABLE TO SVC IS DEEMED TO HAVE MET THE CRITERIA FOR THE AWARD 
7. VISITS FOR THE PURPOSE OF FAMILIARIZATION, CEREMONIAL OR MORALE BY CIV OR
MIL VIPS AS WELL AS SAVS, SIVS AND SPECIALIST VISITS FOR THE CONDUCT OF
SUMMARY/CRIMINAL/ADMINISTRATIVE INVESTIGATIONS, COURTS MARTIAL, BOARDS OF
INQUIRY, TRIAL EVALUATIONS, ACADEMIC STUDIES, SURVEYS AND OTHER SIMILAR
ADMINISTRATIVE ACTIVITIES ARE EXCLUDED FROM QUALIFICATION 
8. A PERSON WILL BE AWARDED EITHER THE STAR OR THE MEDAL FOR A SPECIFIC OP.
ONE HAS TO MEET THE FULL CRITERIA FOR EITHER THE STAR OR MEDAL TO BE
ELIGIBLE. SVC IN THEATRE AND SVC IN SP AREAS CAN NOT BE COMBINED 
9. SVC COUNTED TOWARDS THE GCS OR GSM MAY NOT BE COUNTED TOWARDS ANY OTHER
CDN OR FOREIGN SVC MEDAL 
10. THE GCS IS A FOUR POINTED STAR, GOLD IN COLOUR, 44 MM ACROSS BEARING ON
THE OBVERSE, OVER A WREATH OF MAPLE LEAVES OPEN AT THE TOP TO INCLUDE THE
ROYAL CROWN: TWO CROSSED SWORDS, THE BLADES AND HILTS FORMING FOUR
ADDITIONAL POINTS TO THE STAR, AN ANCHOR AND A FLYING EAGLE. THE REVERSE
BEARS WITHIN A RAISED CIRCLE, THE ROYAL CYPHER ENSIGNED BY THE ROYAL CROWN,
A SPACE FOR ENGRAVING AND THREE MAPLE LEAVES CONJOINED ON ONE STEM 
11. THE RIBBON OF THE GCS IS 32 MM WIDE WITH A GREEN STRIPE IN THE MIDDLE
(12 MM), ON EITHER SIDE OF WHICH ARE STRIPES OF WHITE (2 MM) AND RED (8 MM) 
12. THE GSM IS CIRCULAR, SILVER IN COLOUR AND 36 MM IN DIAMETER AND BEARS ON
THE OBVERSE THE CONTEMPORARY CROWNED EFFIGY OF HM THE QUEEN WITH THE
INSCRIPTIONS QUOTE ELIZABETH II DEI GRATIA REGINA UNQUOTE AND QUOTE CANADA
UNQUOTE SEPARATED BY SMALL CROSSES PATEE. THE REVERSE BEARS TWO CROSSED
SWORDS, AN ANCHOR AND A FLYING EAGLE SURMOUNTED BY THE ROYAL CROWN AND
SURROUNDED BY TWO BRANCHES OF MAPLE LEAVES 
13. THE RIBBON OF THE GSM IS 32 MM WIDE WITH A RED STRIPE IN THE MIDDLE (18
MM), ON EITHER SIDE OF WHICH ARE STRIPES OF WHITE (2 MM) AND GREEN (5 MM) 
14. THE GCS AND GSM WILL BE ENGRAVED WITH THE SN, ABBREVIATED RANK, INITIALS
AND SURNAME OF THE RECIPIENTS. CIVILIAN RECIPIENTS WILL HAVE THEIR FULL NAME
ENGRAVED ON THE GSM. IT IS THEREFORE IMPORTANT THAT THE UNITS MAKING
APPLICATIONS ENSURE THE INFO PROVIDED IS ACCURATE AND THAT RANK REFLECTS
THAT HELD ON DATE OF QUALIFICATION FOR STAR/MEDAL AND NOT AT TIME OF
APPLICATION. THE UNIT WILL HAVE 30 DAYS AFTER RECEIPT OF THE AWARDS TO
INSPECT THEM AND REPORT ANY ERROR TO DHH. IF THE UNIT MADE THE ERROR, A FIN
CODE WILL BE REQUIRED TO COVER THE COST OF REPLACEMENT AND DELAYS ARE TO BE
EXPECTED. IF THE ERROR WAS MADE BY DHH, DHH WILL ASSUME FINANCIAL
RESPONSIBILITY FOR THE REPLACEMENT 
15. THE GCS FOLLOWS THE SWASM IN THE ORDER OF PRECEDENCE, THE GSM FOLLOWS
THE GCS AND PRECEDES THE SSM. THE BARS ARE WORN CENTERED ON THE RIBBON. WHEN
MORE THAN ONE BAR HAS BEEN AWARDED, THEY SHALL BE WORN IN THE ORDER EARNED,
EQUALLY SPACED ON THE RIBBON, THE FIRST BAR EARNED WORN THE CLOSEST TO THE
STAR OR MEDAL. A SILVER MAPLE LEAF IS WORN ON THE UNDRESS RIBBON TO DENOTE
THE AWARD OF A SECOND BAR, A GOLD MAPLE LEAF DENOTES THE AWARD OF A THIRD
BAR AND RED MAPLE LEAF DENOTES THE AWARD OF A FOURTH AND SUBSEQUENT BAR 
16. THE FOL BARS TO THE GCS AND GSM HAVE BEEN APPROVED AND DETAILS AND
CRITERIA FOR EACH WILL BE PUBLISHED IN SEPARATE CANFORGENS: 
A. ALLIED FORCE: TO RECOGNIZE PERS WHO TOOK PART IN OR PROVIDED DIRECT SP TO
OP ALLIED FORCE FROM 24 MAR TO 10 JUN 99, AND 
B. ISAF+FIAS: TO RECOGNIZE PERS WHO TOOK PART IN OR PROVIDED DIRECT SP TO
THE CDN PARTICIPATION TO THE ISAF IN AFGHANISTAN SINCE 24 APR 03 
17. ON-LINE APPLICATION FORM SHALL BE USED BY BOTH CF REG AND RES FORCE
UNITS TO ELECTRONICALLY SUBMIT APPLICATIONS ON BEHALF OF SERVING MBRS AND
CIV PERS UNDER THEIR AUTHORITY (ACRONYMS GCS AND GSM WITH APPROPRIATE BARS
ARE NOW INCLUDED IN THE DROP DOWN MENU ON THE APPLICATION FORM). PARA 4 OF
REF OUTLINES PROCEDURES AND NOTES THAT ONCE ELECTRONIC FORM HAS BEEN
SUBMITTED UNIT/URS THEN SUBMIT PRINTED FORM SIGNED BY CO TO DHH 4. REQUESTS
WILL NOT BE ACTIONED UNTIL THIS SIGNED DOC IS RECEIVED CONFIRMING
APPLICATION ENTITLEMENT 
18. UNITS SHALL NOT SUBMIT ON-LINE APPLICATION FOR MBRS OF ALLIED ARMED
FORCES BUT SHALL SUBMIT APPLICATION IN MEMO FORM TO DHH 4 INCLUDING ALL
DETAILS OF THE MBR S QUAL SVC 
19. THE GCS AND GSM ARE EXPECTED TO BE AVAL FOR FALL 2004 
20. FURTHER INFO, INCL FAQ S, APPLICATION FORM ETC, IS AVAL ON THE DHH DIN
WEBSITE (HR.OTTAWA-HULL.MIL.CA/DHH) UNDER HONOURS AND AWARDS SECTION


----------



## Gunner (8 Jul 2004)

Here is a picture of the new medals:


----------



## Guardian (8 Jul 2004)

So the GCS and GCM will, together, be the medal for all future combat deployments (that's how I read it, anyways.) I guess this means no more SWASMs, Gulf & Kuwait medals, and so forth....

Since future missions are more likely to be peace-making missions than traditional UN medal missions, I suppose that the number of medals on peoples' chests is going to drop in the future, compared to now.

And the old hands are going to have seven or eight bars on their GSMs / GSCs.....

Incidentally, I like the design of the GCS - nice medal. The portrait of Her Majesty on the GSM is a little weird - as if the crown were too big, I think.

Thoughts?


----------



## Gunner (8 Jul 2004)

Seems like it isn't much of a hit overseas.  

http://www3.cjad.com/content/cp_article.asp?id=/global_feeds/canadianpress/worldnews/w070840A.htm

I'm not that fussed on it.  I like the idea of a campaign medal but it seems abit cheesy looking.  IIRC the previous campaign stars are five pointed vice four.  Not fussed on the tri service badge centre.  :


----------



## bossi (8 Jul 2004)

Yup - Once I was able to read more info than that inadequate Ottawa Citizen blurb, I was surprised to learn it only takes 30 days to earn this gong
(especially when I was told of a certain person who has been taking advantage of every possible excuse to visit Afghanistan in order to accumulate 30 days ...)

I did, however, find it interesting that it was somewhat similar in design to the 1914-18 Star.

I also find it amusing that the FAQ on the GG website contains this info 
(but, some peers on Roto 13 in Bosnia will receive two gongs ...)

Question
Will Canadians be allowed to accept the NATO medal for the International Security Assistance Force (ISAF) as well?

Answer
Canadian honours policy does not allow dual recognition, meaning that a person can't receive two honours for the same service. As a Canadian award will recognize service with ISAF, no other award recognizing this operation will be authorized to be worn.


----------



## Gunner (8 Jul 2004)

Are you entitled to a CPSM for ATHENA or just the Campaign Star?


----------



## bossi (8 Jul 2004)

According to a MGen, only the Star
(but ... originally PALLADIUM wasn't going to get the tax exemption, either ...)


----------



## Michael Dorosh (9 Jul 2004)

We have already used the ribbon of the Kriegsverdienstkreuz for the SSM, I see we have now also adopted the ribbon of the Eisernes Kreuz II Klasse.  Spooky.  ;D


----------



## Michael Dorosh (9 Jul 2004)

But seriously - the ribbons look on first glance quite similar to the SSM - aka "Beer and Schnitzel Medal".  Unfortunate, but I don't doubt there is some sort of logic to the ribbon colours.  Though I wonder if the Air Force and Navy arent' pissed at the choice of infantry scarlet and rifle green....


----------



## elscotto937 (9 Jul 2004)

It is not very likely that they will receive the CPSM, because they has determined that it has a high precidence that the CPSM. It is in the class with the SSM and SWASM. 

My question if why did they have to go with a Campaign Star now, at least it was not in the style of WW2 Campaign Star.


----------



## Villy (29 Jul 2004)

More to the point,

Methinks that the choice of the GSM as an award for support troops and civilian staff may be somewhat inappropriate given the Brit use of the GSM.
I have known Brits with GSM for Cyprus (in the '50s) and Northern Ireland - definitely not Service of Supply type work..


----------



## dutchie (29 Jul 2004)

So have I got this straight...the GCS & GSM are the non-peacekeeping counterpart to the CPSM?
If so, I like the idea, but the gongs themselves lok pretty cheesy, especially the cornflake GCS......and that crown is really huge!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (10 Nov 2004)

So anyone heard when it's being presented? I was told months ago it would be in the fall (should have asked what year : )


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!! (10 Nov 2004)

The last time I checked the Gov Gen website it still states issue in the fall but I dont think we will hear anything till the Gov Gen issues out the first ones at Rideau hall.I bet it will be into the spring 05 though because of the logistics in engraving name and service number on each medal and ensuring that in accordance with a certain Generals order, no one will receive it outside of a formal parade presentation.


----------



## Veterans son (10 Nov 2004)

So will these medals replace most, if not all, medals for deployments on peacekeeping missions?
So long-serving members of the CF will have their CD and these two medals in most cases? ???


----------

